# Fuel tank size



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've searched through the site and found lots of talk of how much people have got into their tanks but does anyone know the official fuel tank capacity in litres for a GTR R33?
I'm just curious as I'd never run mine low enough to find out.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

I THINK it's 60 litres


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

70l for a gtr32 not sure if its the same, would have thought so, i know the gtst's are smaller 60l for a 33 gtst


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I found on some spec sheets that the GTS is 65litres & read (if I remember well) on the forum that the GTR is 75l
Now I'd be interested if ppl can confirm this, coz' looks like I have a dodgy fuel gauge as when it says there's 1/4 of petrol left, I actually got half of it


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

just found this 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/2....html?highlight=fuel+tank+capacity#post223618


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that sounds about right - I had my tank down to empty (light on) and to top it off took 60 liters - and way too much money!

I got 8mpg on my last tank, I'm spending more on petrol than on my house mortgage...I'm crying a river...gonna have to go boost around in my GTR to console myself


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

btw...being American and metric-challenged, is there a handy website or application where you English folk, who're using both systems apparently, although your gallon is different than our gallon, can just enter in liters and kilometers, and it just spits out mpg? I'm lazy and doing conversions on my mpg tracking gets tedious  (I could do km/l but that makes no sense to me, like celsius makes no sense to my thick mind)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> btw...being American and metric-challenged, is there a handy website or application where you English folk, who're using both systems apparently, although your gallon is different than our gallon, can just enter in liters and kilometers, and it just spits out mpg? I'm lazy and doing conversions on my mpg tracking gets tedious  (I could do km/l but that makes no sense to me, like celsius makes no sense to my thick mind)


:chuckle:
as being a lazy Frenchman (half French, half Filipino pls), I found this great website

Unit Converter

anything you need, if you don't know anything about feet, inches, stones, yards, etc... :chuckle:

1 UK gallon => 4.5460 liters
1 US gallon => 3.7854 liters
1 US gallon => 13.322 UK cups
1 US gallon => 16 US cups
1 US gallon => 252.36 tablespoons
1 US gallon => 757.08 teaspoons... that would be fun to fill your Skylines up with 13,000 teaspoons of petrol (65liters / 14.2 UK gallons / 17.171 US gallons) hehe, love that country


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

R32 GTR is 72 litres. Some say you can squeeze as much as 80 litres in there but i've never tried and i doubt it would be worth the trouble.

R33 and R34 is 65 litres.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

mines a R33GTR i never get anywhere near 65L in mine!

But then i never get it that low i guess


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info peeps.
Most I've got in mine is 50 litres...I was too scared to let it go lower than that incase I ran out (far too heavy to push it )


----------

